

Ask HN: Web-startup=Cinderella, Systems startup=Ugly Duckling? - throwAway_001

I know that a vast majority of HN'ers work on web startup/ do backend/front-end/ web dev as a full time job.    There are big things  happening on the Systems-side, with many companies in Cloud storage, Security-as-a-Service (Zscaler). Why does this not make it to the top page of HN? As far as I know, HN is probably the only proper channel connecting  a wide range of tech-savy audience across the world. Sites like Network World dont exactly encourage users sharing interests/projects etc.  And the majority of blogs - which track specific trends in Virtualization/Cloud Computing/Storage  are written by narcissistic non-coding full-time bloggers who somehow become experts in"Cloud Computing"  by writing one post daily.  So, is there a proper forum for Systems-inclined guys?  If so, do post a link. On HN,generally:   a) Web-startups=Cinderallas=cool  b) Anything else=Ugly duckling=uncool     :-(
======
jhferris3
"Though we fund all types of startups, we're especially interested in
web/mobile applications." ~<http://ycombinator.com/about.html>

As more of a systems-y guy myself, I've noticed the trend a bit, but I've
always chalked it up to the fact that web-centric startups are more
accessible.

